# What else can live with piranhas??



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

:sad: I have 2 piranhas in a 33 gallon tank, and the piranhas are about 4.5 inches. I have tried to get other fish to live with them but they always eat them, wether it is a blue lobster, a pleco, snail, and even other piranhas. i am looking for some kind of bottom feeder or somthing like a blue lobster that can live with them, and it is not hiding spaces for the other fish that is the problem, because i always make a space for them to hide from the piranhas. if you know anything else that could survive with them let me know. I am going to get another blue lobster because i liked having one, but this time i am going to get a male because i think males are better that surviving, because my female was always walking out in the open. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

dallas sign in on msn i need to talk to you you mite have to use your old msn names


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

I wouldnt spend any more money on a blue lobster. To the piranhas it is a $20 feeder. Try a large pleco or catfish to help clean up the tank. I have also heard of a group about 50-100 neon tetra. they are very fast and small and use their herd motions to their benefits. My buddy has a group of about 60 and only loses about one a week. Looks cool also.


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks, i might try to get a bunch of small tetras.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice reds man! i would go with a wolf fish they come from the same water's then again so do cichlid's. you want to get something that will stand it's ground and pack a good bite (if need do so) the piranha will think twice..................hope this help's :nod:


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

the P's will eventully eat it. I have larger pygos,9" to 10", and they dont seem to bother smaller fish, I have danios, neons, and some tiger barbs in my tank. they have been in there for over six months now. anything larger gets eaten in minutes


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I think the fish with the best survival rate would be a big common pleco.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I have some tiger tetras, 9 of em, that are like Neon tetras only they have blue stripes. They aren't afraid of teh Piranhas and the Piranhas don't seem interested in them at all. Even when swimming if front of thier mouths.

Get another Pygo (Ternetzi, Piraya, Caribe) then it will have better chance.











Heheh but seriously, lemme know what successes you have so I can make a mental note for future tank ideas.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

well, piranhas will really eventually eat all other fishes in your tank sometimes even their own kind. you really had nasty P's right there. I would suggest that you upgrade yor small tank into a 75 gal and get another P same as their size and a pleco bigger than them. Your tank is relaively small for the territorial moods of the P's.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

hmmmm I may populate my P's tank w/zebra danios... kept them before & I know they will breed outta control & provide an endless food source.


----------



## munky2000r (Sep 15, 2003)

stripped rapheal will do the job, i have one of these bad boys, his skin is like bulletproof so my P wont even bother him, and does a good job of cleanin up


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah get a bigger tank and a couple of 8-10" plecs!! Mine have survived ages as well as the tetras all tho some are MIA!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Pleco's do seem to do the best with Pygos. I have tried other quicker fish such as giant danios and they didn't last very long.


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks for the help, i will definatly try many of these things.


----------

